# olive oil in protein shakes?



## cheesegrater (Jun 10, 2003)

i read that if you don't have fats in the shake the protein synthesizes into glucose which i imagine would be bad for my cutting progress. I just had a shake with olive oil and the taste was, uh, interesting. Keep at it except after workouts?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

OMG   Olive oil in your shake.  YUK!!  I like olive oil on my salad.  Try some flax or heavy cream instead, you may find the taste more appetizing.  

If your going for PWO spike then no fat in your shake.  What are you adding in your PWO shake now?


----------



## cheesegrater (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> OMG   Olive oil in your shake.  YUK!!  I like olive oil on my salad.  Try some flax or heavy cream instead, you may find the taste more appetizing.
> 
> If your going for PWO spike then no fat in your shake.  What are you adding in your PWO shake now?




what the hell is PWO? In my shakes i put one scoop protein (38g scoop, 33g protein) one scoop of glutamine, 12 oz water and about 5 frozen strawberries. This is for a cutting routine. And i only ever eat salad raw, no dressing.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

Post WorkOut!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 10, 2003)

Olive oil is ok, it has a worse aftertaste to me than flax does. Go slow with it, if you put too much it gives some people the runs, so you kind of have to work your way up a bit 

Extra virgin olive oil, in a non-see through container. The glass containers are usually small and may be ok, but when light hits olive oil it putrifies (mmmm yummy).


----------



## LAM (Jun 10, 2003)

that is partially true...when blood sugar is low glucogenosis increases.  there will almost always be some converion of protein to liver glycogen,  adding fat however does not solve that problem


----------



## cheesegrater (Jun 10, 2003)

so don't worry about protein synthesis or use oil or use whipping cream? Is it true that i don't want to use anything right after workouts because i want the protein to be digested quicker?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

I don't follow that theory where instead I use my PWO as a meal but most here do.  So yes, don't put any fat in or it will slow down the diegestion.


----------

